# Question about Toshiba A2 HD DVD player



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that I have been able to secure an A2 my question is how does this unit preform? is it a very good player for HD. My current setups do not have HDMI inputs so I will use Component at 1080i or should I use 720p as my projector is 720p.
I hear some people say the playback is very good but how good? and what is the upconversion like for SD DVDs?
Im personally shooting for BluRay but for the $100 I spent plus shipping it cant be beat.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a great player - especially at the $100 pricetag.
I have one connected to a 720p RPTV over HDMI. I actually have it set to output at 1080i since people have reported slightly better performance that way - although to be honest, I didn't notice any difference. That said, try both settings and see which you prefer.

For SD-DVDs, it upscales very well - however there are restrictions such that some SD-DVDs are not upscaled over component - copy protected discs, I think? 
Although, I would think it would still deliver a 480p signal. That said, when I compared 480i output from the A2 to my TV against 720p/1080i upscaled output from the A2 to my TV, I saw no difference. In other words, my TV upscaled just as well as the DVD player. YMMV.

Hope this helps,


Mitch


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

One short note, over component, you will not get any sort of upcoversion for protected media. The most you will get will be 480p, no 720 or 1080 (you need HDMI or DVI for that).

On the HD side, I don't think you will get HD rez for HD-DVDs over component either. Anyone care to correct me on this?

As for over all AV quality through HDMI. Secrets of Home Theater hasn't reviewed the A2 yet but the good news is...

I finally caved. At $107 with tax, I picked up an A2 from Best Buy along with the _Hot Fuzz_ combo disc and _V for Vendetta_. Along with the 5 disc mail in, this was too good a deal to pass up (anyone want to by some HD-DVDs?). So, by extension, The Real HT Info Podcast now has an HD-DVD test platform.

The second piece of good news is that the fine folks over at Silicon Optix sent me an HQV HD-DVD, so I'll run that through the A2 at some point (maybe this weekend, I need to get another episode recorded).

The answer to your question is forthcoming. Until then, enjoy your new player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so your saying that I must use DVI in order to get HD to my Projector from the A2? if so Anybody know if there is a cheep but good quality 25 foot DVI cable available anywhere.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

No, you do not need DVI to get HD over component. I've been watching mine and it is breathtaking. 

As with other upconverting players however, it will not upconvert standard definition disks.

That being said, I did A/B tests with the same disk between my Philips player and the A2, and the A2 makes it look much better. So, even if it doesn't upconvert, the output is better for standard definition.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm, an evaluation disc rather than a calibration disc. If something negative shows up, how would you be able to tell if it is coming from your display or the player itself? :dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

toecheese said:


> As with other upconverting players however, it will not upconvert standard definition disks.


Im currently using an LG DV7832NXC DVD player that apparently has one of the best up-conversion over component of SD DVDs available. So it will be interesting to see if the Toshiba looks better. I use a Sanyo Z2 projector.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

For upconversion on the A2 you'll have to use a HDMI/DVI cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But there is no DVI output on the A2 is there an adapter? DVI-D or I cable


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

HDMI from the A2 to DVI on your projector. You can buy a cable with HDMI on one end and DVI on the other,or use HDMI cable with a HDMI to DVI adaptor.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, I did not know that there was an adapter for that. I found one (25foot) for $60 is that a good price.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yes, Mike is right- to get upconverted regular DVD, you must use HDMI. However, even without, the disks look better than my old (modern) DVD player.

I'm guessing it is for the same reason that HTPCs look better- they have a lot more processing power. Isn't this Toshiba a little PC-in-a-box?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Thanks, I did not know that there was an adapter for that. I found one (25foot) for $60 is that a good price.*

Depends on the quality of the cable. Got a link?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> Hmm, an evaluation disc rather than a calibration disc. If something negative shows up, how would you be able to tell if it is coming from your display or the player itself? :dontknow:


You can test both. To test the display, you use 480i output on your DVD player. To test the DVD player, you feed you TV it's native rez. Calibration disc only has patterns, the HQV disc has moving video designed to test specific things like 3:2 pulldown and deinterlacing. You should check out their site, it's very informative.

In response to the question about component HD: I searched and sure enough, folks are reporting that the A2 does 1080i over component. Why would the movie companies would let you do this if they're so worried about copying? Just because it's not digital, they aren't worried about an HD copy being made?

More proof that HDCP is really dumb.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> *Thanks, I did not know that there was an adapter for that. I found one (25foot) for $60 is that a good price.*
> Depends on the quality of the cable. Got a link?



No. Stop.

Go to monoprice.com


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey all,

Took advantage of the big sale at WM. Now, a quick question for all you owners. I have a 4306 receiver and it obviously does not decode the new Surround formats. How do I get the player to decode the format then pass it to the receiver? I am guessing this is not possible, but if there is a way I have not thought of, that would be great to know. Thanks.

Also, the upconversion capabilities of this unit are good from what I hear but not great. An HQV Reon or preferrably Realta would have the best option. That is available in the XA2, but at a much higher cost.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The cable I am getting or at least I think I will is Here
Its a 25' 24awg gold plated with lifetime Warranty for $47 plus shipping @ $18.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SierraMikeBravo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Took advantage of the big sale at WM. Now, a quick question for all you owners. I have a 4306 receiver and it obviously does not decode the new Surround formats. How do I get the player to decode the format then pass it to the receiver? I am guessing this is not possible, but if there is a way I have not thought of, that would be great to know. Thanks.


Your Denon receiver is HDMI 1.1 and accepts PCM (as far as I can tell), so all you need to do is set the A2 to decode TrueHD into Multi-PCM over HDMI, and let your receiver do the rest.

Check out Episode 14 for more details.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The cable I am getting or at least I think I will is Here
> Its a 25' 24awg gold plated with lifetime Warranty for $47 plus shipping @ $18.


$30 shipped here for the same thing, in wall rated: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10231&cs_id=1023102&p_id=2121&seq=1&format=2

But gold plated, 24g, warranty...all bunk when it comes to digital (and most analog). Not only that, but a thick gauge cable is a pain in the butt to bend around.

Get this, it will work perfect and you can go buy movies with the money you saved:

$26: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10231&cs_id=1023103&p_id=2842&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> The cable I am getting or at least I think I will is Here
> Its a 25' 24awg gold plated with lifetime Warranty for $47 plus shipping @ $18.


You might want to check out Monoprice. Cheaper price, heavier gauge cable, but I'm not sure what the shipping to Canada will be.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10231&cs_id=1023101&p_id=2808&seq=1&format=2

Edit: This link is for 22 gauge cable.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Eugovector,

Thanks!! I will give that try!!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

eugovector said:


> I finally caved. At $107 with tax, I picked up an A2 from Best Buy along with the _Hot Fuzz_ combo disc and _V for Vendetta_. Along with the 5 disc mail in, this was too good a deal to pass up (anyone want to by some HD-DVDs?). So, by extension, The Real HT Info Podcast now has an HD-DVD test platform.


!!!!! I'm off to Best Buy then!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

The A2 will output full 1080i over component but will not upconvert any copyrighted material, only HDMI will do this. Also because the A2 does not have any analog audio outputs, HDMI is the only way to take advantage of Dolby True HD audio on some HD DVD disc.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

mikeb said:


> The A2 will output full 1080i over component but will not upconvert any copyrighted material, only HDMI will do this. Also because the A2 does not have any analog audio outputs, HDMI is the only way to take advantage of Dolby True HD audio on some HD DVD disc.


But if you don't have HDMI in your AVR, the A2 will downsample TrueHD into 1.5mps DTS, as opposed to the replacement A3 which will only give you 640kps DD.

If you're using optical, you want the A2 vs. the A3.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Really? So for those of us non-digital, the A2 is better- interesting.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, it's still digital, just not HDMI 1.1


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually, this makes sense considering most of the receivers now can decode the new formats. It is only logical that the "older" model A2 would do this for those of us with "older" AVR's.


----------

